# Foodland Ala Moana & more



## Ron98GT (Dec 12, 2014)

Tomorrow, December 13th, is the last day for the Foodland at Ala Moana. Guess it was officially announced back on November 4th per Google, but I just saw it on an Oahu TV station this morning for the 1st time. 

The Foodland here in Ko'Olina has had some really good prices, so may wait to check them out before stocking up at Costco.  Heck, some of the prices are better than what we pay back home in Las Vegas.

Also, gas is down to $3.69/gallon.  It was that price in Vegas about a month ago.


----------



## linsj (Dec 12, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Tomorrow, December 13th, is the last day for the Foodland at Ala Moana. Guess it was officially announced back on November 4th per Google, but I just saw it on an Oahu TV station this morning for the 1st time.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. It's always been packed when I've been there, so this doesn't make sense. Only grocery store I know of within walking distance of HHV. Walmart doesn't carry everything I need to buy.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 12, 2014)

End of an era, for sure.  I've shopped at that store many times, starting waaay back when I lived on Oahu and worked at Ala Moana Center.

Dave


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 12, 2014)

*Food Pantry on Hobron*



linsj said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. It's always been packed when I've been there, so this doesn't make sense. Only grocery store I know of within walking distance of HHV. Walmart doesn't carry everything I need to buy.



I have shopped at Foodland quite often, it will be missed.  Perhaps a new supermarket will be opening in the new Ewa Wing of the Ala Moana Center.

However, there is a Food Pantry on Hobron which is about 2 blocks from the HHV.  If you cross Ala Moana at the Kalia intersection, Kalia becomes Ena.
Go 1 block down Ena and make a Left on Hobron.  The Food Pantry is about a half block down on the right.  it is a small well stocked supermarket that has most of the stuff that you need.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 12, 2014)

Also both Super Walmart and Sam's Club are a couple of blocks behind the Ala Moana center












See google Maps - https://www.google.com/maps/@21.2935104,-157.8422655,17z

Here's the link to Walmart / Sams Club @ 700 & 750 Keeaumoku Street, Honolulu, HI 96814 
http://www.walmart.com/store/3478/w...ype_name=specialpub&locale=en&store_code=3478 (Click on "Weekly Ads" and select "Grocery")


----------



## jehb2 (Dec 12, 2014)

And Don Quixote is just a block past Walmart.  I don't think the Walmart has a full grocery section.  Don Quixote has really good prices for Hawaii.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 13, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Tomorrow, December 13th, is the last day for the Foodland at Ala Moana. Guess it was officially announced back on November 4th per Google, but I just saw it on an Oahu TV station this morning for the 1st time.
> 
> The Foodland here in Ko'Olina has had some really good prices, so may wait to check them out before stocking up at Costco.  Heck, some of the prices are better than what we pay back home in Las Vegas.
> 
> Also, gas is down to $3.69/gallon.  It was that price in Vegas about a month ago.



Gas at costco in kapolei is $3.18 a gallon for 87 octane.

Foodland decided not to renew their lease due to the increased rent.  Foodland was not an original tenant at ala moana when they opened but they are one of the last old time tenants left at the shopping center.  They opened I believe a few months after the mall originally opened.  Now ala moana is almost all high end shops and comparable to Fashion Mall in california.  End of an era when foodland closes.


----------



## LisaH (Dec 13, 2014)

jehb2 said:


> And *Don Quixote* is just a block past Walmart.  I don't think the Walmart has a full grocery section.  Don Quixote has really good prices for Hawaii.



If you are going to Don Quixote, there is a Raman place in the same shopping plaza. Santouka is the name. Quite good. This is a Japanese franchise. We have one here in San Jose and there is also one in Vancouver.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 13, 2014)

*High Rent and High End Supermarket*



frank808 said:


> Gas at costco in kapolei is $3.18 a gallon for 87 octane.
> 
> Foodland decided not to renew their lease due to the increased rent.  Foodland was not an original tenant at ala moana when they opened but they are one of the last old time tenants left at the shopping center.  They opened I believe a few months after the mall originally opened.  Now ala moana is almost all high end shops and comparable to Fashion Mall in california.  End of an era when foodland closes.



Wow, perhaps there won't be a new supermarket in the Ewa Section of the Mall.  If I recall there was going to be a Whole Foods there.  I consider Whole Foods a high end Supermarket, most of the prices are higher than I want to pay.


----------



## linsj (Dec 13, 2014)

Tamaradarann said:


> However, there is a Food Pantry on Hobron which is about 2 blocks from the HHV.  If you cross Ala Moana at the Kalia intersection, Kalia becomes Ena.
> Go 1 block down Ena and make a Left on Hobron.  The Food Pantry is about a half block down on the right.  it is a small well stocked supermarket that has most of the stuff that you need.



I didn't know about Food Pantry. That's even closer for walking. How do the prices compare with Foodland? How's the produce section?


----------



## jsfletch (Dec 15, 2014)

They just announced on HI TV this AM that word on the street is that owner/manager of the mall wants a Whole Foods especially in light of the remodeling and add'l condos.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 15, 2014)

*Food Pantry on Hobron*



linsj said:


> I didn't know about Food Pantry. That's even closer for walking. How do the prices compare with Foodland? How's the produce section?



Food Pantry's prices are comparable to Foodland.  Certainly Sams, Walmart, and Don Quiote are less expensive but further away for a quick walk to pick up a few things.  We usually shop at Walmart weekly for our major shopping.  We always stay for a long time without a car and eat all of our breakfasts, most lunches, and many dinners in our apartment so that shopping for food is a major repeated effort and expense.  I find the Food Pantry produce very good and usually just go there every few days to get fresh lettuce, tomatoes, papaya, bananas, pears, cold cuts, etc. since we each salad and fresh fruit everyday.  This year we became Sams members so that we will be trying that weekly, but will still be using Food Pantry.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 15, 2014)

jsfletch said:


> They just announced on HI TV this AM that word on the street is that owner/manager of the mall wants a Whole Foods especially in light of the remodeling and add'l condos.



Well there goes affordable grocery shopping.  It's not called "Whole Paycheck" for nothing.


----------



## linsj (Aug 21, 2015)

Good news from an announcement about changes at Ala Moana mall:
"Foodland announced they are returning to Ala Moana in the Ewa wing in July 2016."

Here's the full announcement: http://khon2.com/2015/07/19/foodland-announces-return-to-ala-moana-center-in-2016-2/

Whole Foods is opening in the Ward Center instead of Ala Moana.


----------

